# "Flying Legends" airshow, Duxford, 2016.



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2016)

Mick and I arrived on the camp site at Fowlmere, just up the road from DX, on Saturday evening, just as that days flying displays were ending. The weather was nice and sunny, although perhaps cooler than average for this time of year, with a good forecast for Sunday.
However, the weather on Sunday morning was dull and dismal, with a blustery wind blowing, and by the time we got to the airfield at 08.00 hrs., there was no sign of improvement. Sure enough, rain came in from the south west, continuing for most of the morning, so I retired to the comfort of the 'Tin Tent' and decided to take any photographs from there, as it was only around 150 meters back from the crowd line. 
There was a slight improvement by the time the flying started, although conditions were still marginal, and above limits for some of the aircraft. The show opened with the Spitfire formations and 'tail chase' and, although the wind persisted, conditions improved as the show progressed, with sunshine and clouds, quite warm out of the wind, although gusts were strong enough to buffet my camera at times.
We met up with Gary (Geedee) and his lovely wife for a chat, and had I known that Steve (Stona) was going, we could have got together also.
Although it turned out to be a good show, with a couple of bonus 'acts' I hadn't known about, it seemed to lack the impact of previous shows, perhaps due to the weather and the recent CAA changes to the rules, and the attendance certainly seemed less than previous years. I certainly didn't take as many pics as I normally would, but I'll post a few over the next few days, starting with the Spitfires that opened the show.

*PIC 1*. The lovely Lockheed Electra in the murk, illustrates what conditions were like in the morning, this shot being taken at around 10.00 am.
*PICS 2 to 9* The Spitfire formation and tail chase was as good as usual.

More pics to follow tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 12, 2016)

Good start, shame about the weather


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 12, 2016)

Looking forward to your usual great pics and narratives Terry.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 13, 2016)

Excellent post Terry. I look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2016)

In spite of the weather, it looks like it got off to a good start, especially with a nice group of photos!

So Gary and Steve were there, but where was Karl? Out fooling around, perhaps?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2016)

Excellent. Looking forward to the rest of the weekend report as time goes by.

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice......keep it coming Terry.


----------



## rochie (Jul 13, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> In spite of the weather, it looks like it got off to a good start, especially with a nice group of photos!
> 
> So Gary and Steve were there, but where was Karl? Out fooling around, perhaps?


Drinking mojitos in sunny lanzarote !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 13, 2016)

Good start Dogsbody


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks chaps, next installment later tonight, when I've sorted more pics.
I'll be posting the pics more or less in the order of the display, with a noticeable improvement in quality as the weather improved.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2016)

And as the hangover wore off.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2016)

I'll admit, we _did_ stop a few going sour, and stayed up later than intended, on Saturday night !

And back to the show, with the resident Corsair and Bearcat, performing formation and singleton aerobatics. Although the weather was slowly improving at this point, it was still rather murky, and a touch difficult, at times, to photograph against the grey background.
Next post will show the early Curtis Hawk types.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2016)

Next 'act' featured the beautiful Curtis P-36, the Hawk in French colours, and the shiny, bare metal P-40C.
Again, formation and singleton aerobatics were performed, and these old aircraft really showed their agility, with a mixture of different engine sounds.
Pics are posted in two parts, due to forum limits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2016)

Second sequence showing the Curtis fighters - more pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2016)

Good stuff my friend!

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2016)

Nicely done, Terry!

Really enjoyed the P-36 shots.

You know, if my Uncle Jimmy had his way, he would have fought his way across the Pacific in his old P-36 instead of his P-38...he loved it that much.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 14, 2016)

Awesome shots Terry!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2016)

With all. Great, just great!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2016)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## imalko (Jul 14, 2016)

Cool stuff my friend.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks very much chaps.
I'll be back later this evening, with the Heritage Flight - Raptor and P-51 Mustang.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2016)

I hadn't looked at the flying programme since checking on-line on Friday morning, and it wasn't until Gary (Geedee), appeared in the doorway of the 'Tin Tent' late Sunday morning, that I was brought up to date with what the line-up looked like.
The wind at that time was quite strong, a cross wind at around 18-20 mph, with gusts above 25 mph, judging by the wind sock, and it was evident that some displays, such as the WW 1 Albatross and Sopwith Snipe, would probably not get airborne (they didn't), but I was pleased to hear from Gary that there was a Hawker Fury (similar to the Sea Fury), in 'Prototype' markings (pics later), and the U.S. Heritage Flight, a formation with a Raptor and P-51 Mustang, with the Raptor also performing a solo display.
The Raptor put on an impressive display, which the photos go some way to illustrate. Although I didn't think it was as impressive as the Eurofighter Typhoon, it was a very welcome, and unusual sight, for a UK airshow.
This, and the next post, show their display. Next set of pics will feature the Swiss DC-3 and Beech 18 formation.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2016)

Second set showing the Raptor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks chaps.

On with the show, and the Swiss DC-3 and Beech 18 formation, who put on a wonderful display, in formation, and as a Beech pair and Douglas solo, the latter doing what you wouldn't expect from an old lady of the airways !
Again, the pics are in two parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2016)

Second set of the DC-3 / Beech 18 display.
Next selection, coming soon, will feature the 'Red Bull' team, with B-25, Corsair, and P-38.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2016)

Stunning shots Terry!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks very much chaps, glad you like them.
I'll post the 'Red Bull' team shots later today.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 15, 2016)

Great shots there Terry!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks very much Paul.

I was glad to see that the 'Red Bull' team had brought all three aircraft advertised as participants, as the last time I went to 'Legends', in 2014, both the Corsair and P-38 had been stranded in France, due to bad weather.
The B-25, Corsair, and P-38 put on a magnificent display, first as a three ship formation, then the B-25,
























which thought it was a fighter, judging by the way it was thrown around the sky, followed by the fighters in a two ship close formation aerobatic display which was nothing less than stunning.
It was hard to choose which photos to select, so I'm posting these in three lots.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2016)

Darned forum up-loading system split the text in the last post !
Anyway, here's Part Two of the 'Red Bulls' display.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2016)

'Red Bulls' Part Three.

More to come tomorrow.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2016)

You've got some great shots there Terry, well done considering the weather !. I agree the show was a lot 'tamer than previous years not helped by the fact that we had 15 aircraft no-shows who were due to be there. I think the flightline consisted of 47 A/C !

On the Sunday, we left the show mid afternoon, just as Sally B was smoking around the circuit. For me the show was a let down....I took only 1 (yes ONE !) photo on the Sunday instead of my usual multi-millions and didn't even look back as we drove away.

Lets have some more of your photo's !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2016)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks again chaps - more pics coming very soon.

Gary, I agree, the show, although not quite a 'let down' for me, was certainly _*very*_ tame compared to previous 'Legends', and even compared to the 'normal' DX shows. I noticed the lack of participants, but I was glad to see the P-38, Avenger, Fury and that Raptor thingy. 
It was really noticeable when the 'Balbo' closed the show, with a relatively small formation, compared to previous years, but the Mk.V Spit stood-in as the 'Joker', replacing the Gladiator, and gave a superb display.
I really couldn't be bothered to go to the flight line and grab a spot, so stayed at the van to take all the pics, and I'm quite surprised, and pleased, that I managed to get some reasonable shots with the 300 mm Nikon lens at that range, some 450 - 500 meters from the display axis.
I'm due to meet up with Max and Barbara at the September show, so it'll be interesting to see what the displays are like then. Meanwhile, the next show for me will probably be at East Kirkby, on August 6th, which looks like it might be a nice little show, and then _possibly_ Little Gransden, a nice little grass strip, at the end of August.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2016)

The next slot was supposed to be the B-17 formation, with resident B-17G 'Sally B' accompanied by three P-51 Mustangs. However, as Gary mentioned, there were a number of 'no shows', and I didn't see resident P-51s 'Ferocious Frankie' or 'Miss Velma', although they might have been static on the part of the flight line I didn't visit in the morning.
The slot opened with a few solo passes by the French registered P-51 'Moonbeam Mc Swine', followed alternately by the Norwegian Historic flight's camouflaged example as a solo display, and in formation, before the latter joined in formation with 'Sally B' for a relatively fore-shortened display. 
Again, the pics are divided between two posts.
As the weather tomorrow (or later today) is forecast to be sunny, I'm going to take advantage and get out and about in the 'Tin Tent', but depending what time I get back, I'll try to post some more pics.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2016)

Second B-17 / Mustang set.
Back some time tomorrow, or Monday at the latest.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 16, 2016)

Great stuff Terry. I do wish someone would buy RedBull's machines and put a proper scheme on them though.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks again chaps.
Andy, it would suffice if Mr. Red Bull (forgotten his name) just re-painted them, in his pristine facility. But, as Spencer Flack was once heard to say, to some spectator who complained to him about his Spitfire MkXIV, G-FIRE being in an overall red colour scheme, "And what colour is _your_ Spitfire ?" !!!!

Back soon with more pics.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 17, 2016)

Well done Terry!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks Wojtek and Paul.

The next slot was a bit of a change around, with the Hawker biplanes taking to the air earlier than billed, and I'll admit I didn't expect to see them airborne in the fairly windy conditions.
The lovely Hawker Fury, and it's Naval equivalent, the Nimrod, last of the Hawker biplane fighters before the Hurricane, did a short formation display, before splitting and doing solo passes and aerobatics.
As I already have a number of shots of both of the Duxford Nimrods, and as I hadn't seen the Fury fly before, I concentrated on the latter, but only took a few shots.
Here's a sample, and I'll post more pics sometime tomorrow, featuring the Messerchmitt (Buchon) duo.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 17, 2016)

Very cool Terry, remember reading about these in North Africa in the beginning of the war.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 17, 2016)

Beauty Terry. Love the side by sides of the -51 and Raptor


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2016)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2016)

Many thanks chaps, glad you like the pics, and your comments are much appreciated.

The next lot should have been a mixed display with the two Messerschmitt 109s (Buchons), two Gladiators, and then the Blenheim Mk1 with the Mk1 Hurricane and Spitfire, which went almost to plan, although only one of the Gladiators took to the air. Presumably the weather, and serviceability, changed the slot slightly, but after the Buchon formation aerobatics, and a singleton 'Gladbag', the Blenheim featured in solo and formation displays, with the advertised fighters, plus the Gladiator.
The 'Buchons' and the Gladiator are shown here, again split between two posts.
The final pic of the Buchon landing (not a very good pic)





















shows the nose-down attitude on 'finals', and with the stiff crosswind, I watched closely as the aircraft touched down without the slightest problem, rolling out smoothly on the grass, with not even a hint of a 'wing lift' or course deviation.
Unfortunately, due to cars and people in the way, I couldn't capture the actual landing and roll-out.

I'm planning on going on a bit of a tour in the 'Tin Tent' in the next couple of days, and I'll be away for three or four days, but I'll try to conclude this review of 'Flying Legends, 2016' before I go, with more pics tomorrow (Tuesday), and possibly Wednesday morning (UK time).


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2016)

The Gladiator, performing a beautiful display of agility.

Back tomorrow !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 18, 2016)

Sweet. Safe travels.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice ones. Terry, when uploading the pics, make sure all have finished uploading before pushing the Full Size button. That may be why you are getting them loading in the middle of your post.


----------



## ww2restorer (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice photo's of the Buchon's. Did not realise that when John repainted his aircraft he also changed the wing tips. Looks good with square ends.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks again chaps !

Andy, I did, and do, wait until all the pics have up-loaded before hitting the 'Full Size' button. However, if I then go back to the text to make a correction or addition, even though the spacing of the pics is the same, the text, when posted, is then split, and not even at the point where any correction or addition was made ! 
It's bl**dy irritating and somewhat cumbersome.

Regarding the 'square' wingtips on John's Buchon - I can't remember if they were fitted before he had it painted in it's previous colour scheme, replicating that from the BoB movie, but when the 'fleet' of Buchons was gathered together by Hamish Mahaddie for the movie, one of the 'vis mods' was the 'clipped' wings. Commandante Santacruz, the chief pilot on the movie in Spain, commented that it was a pity this mod hadn't been carried out when the aircraft were in service, as it improved the handling !
There was an article in either 'Fly Past' or 'Aeroplane' magazine (possibly in both) at the time the aircraft was restored and painted as it appeared in the movie, and from memory, I think it was mentioned that the 'square' wing tips were fitted then. It's possible that these are new-build, as they don't seem to match those used in the movie.


----------



## ww2restorer (Jul 19, 2016)

He definitely had the round tips on at Wanaka 2016 a couple of months ago, before the repaint.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 19, 2016)

more great shots Terry, keep them coming


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2016)

great pics Terry...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2016)

Terry, the only thing I can think of in that case is that your cursor is in the middle of your text when you hit the Full Size button.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks Wojtek, Paul and Wayne - more pics later this evening. It's 30+ degrees here today, _very_ rare, so I'm going out in the 'Tin Tent' to a local lake to cool down a bit and enjoy as much as of this rare sunshine as possible !

WW2 Restorer - you're right, and the wing tips were in place last September too (see pic below). Interestingly, the MTO Buchon had the 'square' tips at that time, so maybe they've been changed around for the movie which I've heard John's is being used for. I'll see if I can get some info when I'm at DX next, in September, if not before. The Lanc is being opened up for viewing in August, so I might go to take some detail pics.

Andy, that's a possibility, although I normally check to ensure the cursor is three line spaces from the end of the final line of text.
Also, the 'break' in the text is not where any edit or addition was made - puzzling and irritating !

EDIT:- Oops ! Forgot to post that pic of the Buchons, so here it is !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2016)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks Hugh !

Too darned hot and stuffy to sleep properly, so I've cooled off a bit by sorting some more pics, first the Blenheim, Hurricane Mk1 and Spitfire Mk1, with the Gladiator.
The formation performed first, followed by alternate passes by the Hurricane, Spit and Blenheim.
Next two posts will show the Avenger, followed by the Fury in Prototype markings.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2016)

Next up was the TBM Avenger.
I've forgotten where this one is based, but I was pleased to see it flying, as I don't think I've seen one airborne before, at least not in the last 25 years or so.
This was part of a combined, singletons display, along with the Fury and the Martlet (or Wil ... that thing!), but due to my location, 150 meters or more back from the crowd line, I only managed to get a few decent shots, a few of which are shown below.
Next post will feature the Hawker Fury 'Prototype'.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2016)

I didn't know about the Fury until Gary (Geedee) told me about it, so I was really pleased that it got airborne and put on a dynamic display.
A lot of the show was at fairly high level, seemingly over the southern boundary of the airfield, in a similar fashion to that of the Bearcat, and I'm wondering if this was due to the 'new rules' introduced by the CAA (Cancel Airshows Altogether !!), perhaps because of the raw power of these beasts.
It did oblige by doing some top-side passes though, and looked, and sounded, wonderful against a 'Charles Brown' sky.

I'm planning on doing a few days touring in the 'Tin Tent', starting on Thursday, so I'll try to wrap up this review of this year's 'Legends' before I go, by posting more pics later today / tonight.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2016)

Those are beauts Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks Andy. Pass me a 'Speckled Hen', I'm melting here !
Not complaining though, after eight months of winter and autumn, it's nice to have some sun and heat, although the forecast is 'back to normal' in the next day or so !


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots again!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2016)

My thanks once again to all, and I'm glad you're enjoying the pics.
Into the final acts now before the finale of the show, with the traditional 'Balbo', which I'll try to sort and post, along with a few abstract shots, before I go touring in the 'Tin Tent' (which will now probably be Friday, as the weather is a bit unsettled, and I'm probably going to change my route anyway !).
The last 30 minutes before the 'Balbo' assembled should have been filled by the Storch, L4, Bucker Jungmann and the WW1 Sopwith Snipe and Albatross, followed by the Norwegian DC-3 and the Lockheed 12 'Electra', but the wind was still above limits for the lighter aircraft, which stayed in the safety of the hangar.
The Jungmann showed it's nimble paces whilst the 'Dak' and 'Electra' took off and flew to the hold pattern, and they're shown in the following two posts.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2016)

The beautifully presented Norwegian DC-3 looked superb against the changing skyscape and, as with the last time I saw it fly, it really honked around the sky, going past the vertical, climbing and diving, and providing a thrilling display.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2016)

After the antics of the DC-3, the Electra seemed quite sedate, as it purred back and forth. Much of the display was quite a distance from where I was positioned, with the aircraft blending into the gathering late afternoon haze, and I'm afraid some of the pics aren't quite as good as they should be.
All being well, I'll get the 'Balbo' shots, and the Spitfire MkV 'Joker', sorted and posted tomorrow.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice stuff Terry. I like the Hawker in those colors


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2016)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2016)

You take great pics Terry, regardless of conditions...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks chaps, and thanks for the compliment Wayne.
I've delayed my touring trip until tomorrow or Sunday now, as the weather is set to improve by then, so I'll sort the final pics and post them in batches later today.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2016)

Now into the final few pics, with 'The Joker', and yet to come, the 'Balbo' and a few random shots to round off.

As the aircraft took off in groups to form up for the 'Balbo' away from the field, 'The Joker' stepped in to entertain the crowd and keep the camera shutters clicking, with a beautiful display of high, and low-level aerobatics by the resident MkV Spitfire, all set to music.
This slot was listed to be performed by the Gladiator, which, as shown in previous pics, had already performed with the Blenheim formation, and in a solo slot. Whether the change was due to the weather, or technical reasons,I don't know, but the Spit certainly put on a great display in its place.
Pics divided between two posts again.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2016)

Second selection of the Spitfire MkV 'Joker'.

I'll post the closing shots of the 'Balbo' tomorrow.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2016)

Sweets shots Terry, don't know why but always seem to like the clipped wing spitfires.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks Paul, and yes, the clipped-wing Spits are 'growing' on me, especially the Mk.V. 
I never used to like them much, thinking they looked wrong with their wing shape spoiled by the blunt tips, but now i think there's something purposeful, sort of 'aggressively beautiful', about them.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 22, 2016)

Great pics Terry! Talking about Spitfires, what ever happened to the desert camo one with the volkes filter from a few years back?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2016)

Don't remember that one Andy, but one of the BBMF's Hurricanes had a desert scheme around 8 or 9 years ago, maybe that's what you're thinking of ?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 22, 2016)

Found it Terry. MkVc JG891 apparently now in the US.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2016)

Excellent Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks chaps, and i still can't remember seeing a Spit with a trop filter.

The final two selections now, with the 'Balbo' first, followed by some odds and ends to finish off.
As Gary, and also Steve (Stona) noted, the flying participation was less than previous years, even allowing for the fairly high number of 'no shows', and this was very evident in the traditional end to every 'Flying Legends' show, the mass formation, or 'Balbo'. with only eighteen fighters and the Mitchell getting airborne for a number of passes over the field.
The low numbers are matched only by the mediocre quality of the formation pics, although to be fair to myself, capturing an entire formation can only result in pics showing dots in the sky !
Let's hope that the CAA 'hoo hah' has died down, and that numbers increase, for next year's show, when I hope to meet many more forum members at Duxford - and in the local pub !





























.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2016)

And now, the final selection from 'Flying Legends 2016', with a few shots of the flight line, taken in the dull conditions of the Sunday morning, a couple of 'odds and ends' shots, and a really lucky example of grabbing the shot when dumbos walk in front of the camera !
The Antonov An-2 was a visitor (don't know where from), caught departing at the end of the show, and was one of two of these types that had been parked on the southern boundary of the field.
Final shot is me outside the 'Tin Tent', enjoying the first 'Green King' ale of the day !

Next air show outing for me will hopefully be the show at East Kirkby on August 6th. For those who don't know, this is a former war time bomber airfield in Lincolnshire, with some preserved buildings and the Control Tower, and is, of course, home to Avro Lancaster 'Just Jane'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 23, 2016)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2016)

Awesome Terry and many thanks for showing us some great shots.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks Andy and Paul, and I'm glad you've enjoyed the pics.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2016)

Agree with the others, thanks for showing, Terry


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2016)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2016)

It may be the first green ale of the day but the pic was taken at 05:45 hrs....the start of your day!

Great thread, really liked the Mk.5 photos although I am of a different opinion than most, I am not a fan of the clipped wing Spittys although they are better than the extended wing tip ones. (MK 8s ?)

Great report and looks like another great event in the books for Duxford.

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2016)

Great stuff terry, thanks for the pics mate.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks again chaps, glad you liked the pics.
Jeff, Mk.VI Spit had extended wing tips, along with some Mk.VIII - and at 05.45 hrs, I was still inspecting the inside of my eye lids !!.

It doesn't look like it in that last photo, but the wind was still strong and gusting, which is why the van's awning isn't rolled out. We started to roll it out, but the wind caught it, and one of the support arms came out of the rails, dropping onto my right hand, and nearly breaking the fingers !
After some exclamations such as '"Oh, bother !", and "Deary me, look what's happened", we quickly retracted the awning !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2016)

Another great thread Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks Andy.


----------

